# First Loft in process. Need Help!



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

A couple months back I started this project with a friend of mine. He had all the tools & equipment and all the knowledge of building. Myself, on the other hand, is clueless. We started this loft and got maybe 40-50% done. The measurements of it are 6 feet tall and 4 foot wide. It has two holes in it 1 big one in front and a small one on the side. I wanted to make it a walk in one at first but I let him change my mind now we aren't friends anymore and I'm left with this object in my yard. I wanna finish it I have a brand new roll of hardware cloth, I have the plastic roofing, and I will buy a circular saw from Home Depot. But I don't know where to go from here. I need ideas or tips and advice. I want to start off with 2 pairs of birds and stop when I have a flock of 10. Looking at these pictures what would be your next step in completing this loft? https://imgur.com/a/qOQSw


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to check out the other lofts that people have posted. And go back and look up the different posts of people building their own lofts. That will give you ideas of how they did what. In other words, you need to do some research.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

This is on Facebook. Some good ideas. https://www.facebook.com/RRLofts/posts/2107680819467927


----------

